# Weekly Competition 2014-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' R U'
*2. *U2 R F' R U' R F2 R U'
*3. *F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' F U
*4. *U' R U' F' U' F2 R F R
*5. *R' F U2 R' U2 R U' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L U' L R B' D' B L2 F L2
*2. *L' D2 U2 R D2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R' F D2 R' D' F' L B' D U
*3. *U F2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L D2 B2 U' B2 L' R F' U2 L2
*4. *F2 R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 F' U L' R2 D B L' U F2 L'
*5. *L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' D B L' B2 R2 D R U L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 L' F L2 B Fw' F Uw2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 F2 U2 B D' U' L B' F L' Rw' Fw2 U L' Rw' Uw' R' U2 Fw' L' Rw' R' D Uw U' R Fw F2
*2. *Fw2 D' Fw2 R' F2 D2 Rw2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw U2 F U' L' Fw2 F' R Uw Rw Uw' F2 U F' Rw' R D' F L2 Rw B L' B' Fw' R' Uw2 R
*3. *U B' F D2 Fw' F Rw R D' Fw Rw Uw2 F2 L Uw Rw2 B2 D2 U Fw' U2 R2 Fw2 U2 L R U F' D2 Rw' D2 U Rw D' Rw D2 Uw' B2 Rw' R
*4. *Rw R B' Uw U2 B' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw' Rw' D L2 D2 U' R' B' Uw2 B' F Rw' Fw2 F' L' Rw Uw' U' Rw' R' F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw R2 Uw U L2 R'
*5. *D Uw Fw' F Rw R Fw F U2 R D' U B' D2 Uw2 Rw Fw F R B2 L' B' F D' F2 D2 R B D B2 D Rw' Fw2 L2 R2 D' Fw F U' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Bw Dw Uw Bw2 Uw2 R B' Dw Rw2 B' L' Lw B2 L' Rw2 Bw Rw' R2 U' Lw' Bw2 Dw Fw L D' Uw' F U B' L Dw2 Lw' Uw2 L2 D2 Uw U L2 Rw2 B R' B2 Dw' U2 Fw2 F Uw B D' Uw L' Rw' R' D2 Dw U2 F Uw' Bw2
*2. *Bw F2 R D R2 B' U' Bw' Lw' Rw R Bw D' B' Bw F2 R2 Dw2 R2 D Dw U Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw F2 Uw' B' Rw2 D' U2 Rw R B2 Uw2 B' D' Bw2 F L Bw' Rw' R' Uw2 U' Rw2 U Fw U Fw' U' B' Rw' Dw' U2 L B L' Bw
*3. *Bw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Rw' F Dw' L' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 U' L' F' D U2 Fw R Uw' R2 B Fw2 L2 B Bw' Fw' F U Fw' R Uw' Lw D2 Uw2 F2 Dw Uw' B' D Dw' Uw' Lw D2 Uw Rw2 B' Fw' F' D Dw' B D2 Fw2 F D
*4. *U' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Lw B2 Fw2 L' F' D' Fw2 F D F Lw Dw L D' Rw2 R D' L2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw D L2 Fw Dw' B' F' L D Uw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw L2 Lw2 F' Uw2 Bw Rw D B2 L' Lw2 F' D' Bw Dw' Lw2 B2 Rw2 Fw
*5. *Bw' Rw2 R' Uw2 L U2 Lw2 F Uw' Lw' R2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 D' Dw2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 Uw B' D' Fw R B2 Dw' L R2 U' F2 L' R Fw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw R' Uw R Bw U Bw' Lw R' Bw' D2 Uw' U2 B Dw2 L Fw2 Lw B F2 D2 U

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 D2 3R D L 3U' 3F2 2L' 2D' 3U2 F' 3U' 2U2 3F' 3U L2 2L' 2D U 2B2 U' 2B 2L' R2 U2 2B2 F' D' 3U2 R' B 3F2 2L U' 3R' F2 2L' R' U' L2 B2 2D R2 B' L' D 3U' L 2D R2 3F R' D' 3R 2D 3U' U L 3R2 F' U F2 2U2 3F' F 2L' 2F2 F' L2 U2
*2. *2F2 R2 D 2U' B' 2F' F R D' 2D2 3R2 R 2U U 3F 3R' U2 2F' R' D' R2 2B 2L D' 2F2 L' 2R2 2D2 3R' D2 F2 2U 2L U 2B2 D2 2D' U 2L B 3R' B L' 2R' 3U2 R' 3U2 2L2 2B2 L2 D2 2L' 3R' 3U 3R' 2D 3R 3U' 3F' 3U' 3F 2U' 2F' D 2R B' 3F2 3U 2L 2R2
*3. *B2 2L' 2F' L' B 2B2 F 2L U L U F' D2 2U2 2R2 3F' F' R' F2 2L2 3R' 3F2 D2 B2 2R D' 2U2 2B2 F2 D F 2L 2F2 2D F2 2R D 3U' 2U2 B' 3U2 F' 2D2 F2 2U2 2B' 3U' 2U 2R 2D 3U 2U2 2F2 L2 3R R' F 2U2 2F L R2 2B' R2 U 2B' 3R2 F 2L' F' 2R'
*4. *3F2 2R' 2B2 2F' 3R' 2R 3F 2D' 3R2 2D 2U2 2L' 2U2 3R 3F' 2U2 U 3R 2D2 2U' 3R 2F' R 2F' 3U' 2F' D2 2D 2U' 3R F' 3U 2B L2 U' 2B' 2F2 U' R' 2D2 B 2L B R' U' 2L R 2D2 L 3R F' 2L D 2F' L' F2 2D' 3R2 2R' F' 2U L2 2D' 2R2 3U 3F' 2R2 U 3R F2
*5. *D2 2D 2R' 2D 3U' 2U 2R2 D 2U2 R2 D' U' 2B 3F 2F' 3R' D' U 2L2 3R B2 2B2 D 2U' L 2L' 2R2 R' 2F' U R' 2D' 2U L' R2 2F' 2R' F2 2R2 3U2 U' 2L2 R' 2D' B' 2B2 3F 2R' B R 3F' 3U2 2U' 2F2 L' 3R2 R' D2 B 2B2 U 2L' 2D2 2B' 3R' 3F2 3U U2 B2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 3R' 2B' 2U2 2F' 2U' B' 2F' D2 3U2 U 3L2 2R D' R2 D B2 U2 L 2L' 3L' R 3F2 2U2 B 3R' R 2D2 3U2 U2 3L 3D 3U 2F' U R' 3D2 3U' B2 2D' 3D' 3U' 3R F 3L B2 L B2 2D F2 3U2 L' 3R2 2U2 U' 3B' 3F' 2L 3F' 3L2 2F' R2 2F' D 3D 2L2 3L2 2B 2R2 D L2 3B2 2F 2L' 3R 2R' R2 B 2F' 3R 2R' 2D F2 2L D2 2U 2R' B 3F F2 L' 2L B' 2F2 3D 2L 3L2 B 2B D'
*2. *2B 2L' 3L' R 3B2 L F' R' 2B2 3R' 3B' 3U2 2R2 D 2U2 3B' 2F2 3D' R2 2D' 3F 2D U2 F2 L 3R R 2U 2F' F 3D' 2F' 3U L' 3B L2 2F 3L' 2B2 2L2 3L 2R 2B2 D2 2L' 2U' 2R2 3B' 2R' B F2 3D' 3L D U2 L2 3L2 2B 2L2 D 2U2 U' 3F2 2F' 2L' R' B' 3U 3F F2 D 2F' 2U2 3B2 2D' B F 3D2 2U R' D 2U U' 2R' 2D 3D2 3U2 L2 3L 2R' R D2 3B2 2D' 3D2 U' L' 2L2 2R 3F'
*3. *L' 2D' 3L' 2R 3B' F2 D L' B' 2B2 3B2 R 2D2 2U2 3B' 2R 2U' B 3R2 3B 3F 3L' 2R U2 3B' L' 3R' D 2D' 2B' 3F' 3L 3U2 3B2 3F2 R 3F 2D 3U' 3L 2F2 F2 D 2D' 3D 2U2 U 2F' D' 3R' D R2 3D2 3U 2U U L2 B 3L R 3U' F2 U F2 3R D' B2 3B2 2F' 3L R' D 3D' 2U L' 3D' 2B2 3D2 3L 3B' D' 2D' 3D 3U B 2D L2 3D' 3L 3B2 3R 2R2 D2 2D' B L 3D 2L' B' 2D
*4. *3U' U' 2B2 U L' 3L 3R2 2R 2D' 3U2 U2 2F2 L2 2L2 3B' 3L U 3F2 2U 2F L 2B 3D2 3F' F U 2L2 2D2 2U 3F' 2F F2 R U B' 3D' 3L2 3F2 2R' R' 2B 2L2 2R 2D 2L' 2D' 3D L' 2L 3L' R 3D 2U2 3L2 2B2 3U' 2U2 3B' 2D' U F 2U' 2F 2R' 3B' D' U2 B' 3F2 F' 3U 3R U B2 2B' 2L B L' 3U2 2L2 B F 2R R2 B' 2F' F' 2R2 R2 2B F U R 3B 3F2 D2 3D2 2R 2B' R2
*5. *F 2L2 U' F' 3R2 3U2 2U' 2F' 3L2 B' 2D 3B2 2R B F 2U2 2R F2 2L2 3L 2U 2F 2D' 3U2 L 2L' 2R2 2D 3D 2U' 3F' 2U 2B 3B' 2F F2 2D2 3D L2 3R' 2R R' B' 3B2 2D 2L' 3D' 3L D 2D' 2U' 2L2 D 2B 3B2 D 3B 3L2 3U2 U' 2F D' U B' 3L' D' 2D2 U 3R 3U 2L2 3R' 2U' L R2 3D' 2B D2 2U2 2F 3D 2R' D2 3D U' 2B' L B2 2B 3B' F2 2L' 3R 3D' 3F2 3L 2U' 3R' D2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R' F2 R' F U' F' U
*2. *R2 F' U F' R' F' U R' U
*3. *U2 F' R U F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U D L2 U L' F' B2 D' F' D L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2
*2. *D' U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F' L' D' B2 F' R' D'
*3. *B U2 R B2 D' F' L F2 U F' L2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Uw L2 Rw R' F2 Rw2 B' Fw F R2 D' U Rw D' L' Uw' Fw2 D U' B2 D2 U Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' U R Fw2 L' B2 Uw' F2 Uw' F2 L2 R2
*2. *B' U' B D U2 B F R D B2 U L' D2 L2 D' U R Fw' F2 L2 B' Fw F2 Rw Fw' F2 L Rw' D' Fw2 F2 L U' B U2 B' Fw' Uw' F2 R
*3. *Rw' R' B2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' F2 Uw' B U' B' Rw' D' U L Rw' R' Uw' R2 D' L2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 U2 L B' Rw2 Uw2 L B L2 Rw2 R2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' Lw2 Uw' Fw L' Rw2 R' B L' R2 U' L' R' Fw' R U' B2 Fw' F2 L Lw2 F' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw Lw' R Bw D Dw2 Rw F2 D L' Rw2 R Bw2 Lw U Rw U Rw R B F U Lw' F2 Lw Bw' F Rw' R' B Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2
*2. *U Fw R2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' B Fw2 Dw R2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Dw U2 Bw' Fw2 F D U' Lw' R F2 Rw' Dw2 B Fw' Lw2 R' B' Bw2 L' Rw' Dw2 L Dw B2 Uw' L2 U2 B Lw2 D Uw' U Lw F2 D F' Dw2 L Uw2 Bw' Dw' Fw' R' F Lw Rw2
*3. *Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Lw R Uw2 Fw Lw2 U' F Rw U2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw F' L' B' Rw' R2 D' Bw Uw2 L Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 U' Rw2 R Dw F L' R D' U B2 Fw2 R D U B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw2 U L' Lw2 Dw U2 B U' L F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2L' D2 2D2 3U 2B F' 2U U' R 2B2 3F2 F 2L 3U2 U' B 3F2 D' U' F' L2 2R2 D2 2L' D' 2R 2U2 3R U2 L' 2L' R F' 2U B 2U' U' 2R2 2B R2 2B L2 2B2 2R' 2F' 2L' R' B' L 3U' 2U2 3R R' 2D2 L2 R2 F2 2U L' 2D 3U' 2B2 2F2 2R2 2D' 3F2 D 2D2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D2 R' 2U2 B 3F' 2F' 2L2 3L 2D' 3D2 2B' 3B 3D' B2 2D 2F2 3L2 3R2 R2 B' 2R' 2B D' 3R R2 3D2 L' R' 2B' 3B2 2F' 2U' 3F 2F' U 2F D2 2L 3R 3D 3F 3U2 2U2 3R' B2 2F' F' R 2F' U2 2L 3D' U L 2L 2R2 R' 3D 2B 3U U' L' 3D L 3R 2R' R 2B' 2F D' 3D2 2L' B2 3F2 L2 F2 3U B' 3L 2B 2F D 3D 2L2 3R2 D' 3U' 3B F' 3D' 2B 3B' 3U2 3B' 3F' L2 D' 3U F R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B2 U R F' L R2 D' U F2 L R2
*2. *B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' R U2 F' U2 L F2 U
*3. *F2 U2 D B U R' F2 L' U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 B R2
*4. *R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F' L D U2 B' U R' D' B' U2
*5. *D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' B R D F2 U2 R' U' B2 F
*6. *R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' L' R2 D' B2 F D B' F2 U' L
*7. *D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R F' L' R2 D' L R2 B2 U F
*8. *R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D F2 R' B2 F' D L' B' L'
*9. *B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' F U R' D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' L2
*10. *L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R F' D' F U R2 F2 D2 U2
*11. *D R2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B U2 F' L' F L2 F'
*12. *U' R' D' R' F' D R' F' R' U L2 D' R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2
*13. *U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 B2 R' U' L2 B' U F' D' U2 R2 U2 F'
*14. *U F2 R2 B2 D' R L' B U F L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2
*15. *R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F' R B' U' F L2 U F D2 B
*16. *D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 U' F' L' R' U' B2 U' F D' L
*17. *F2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 B R' D2 F' R2 D' B2 F' D2
*18. *D2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' R B' D L R' F D2 B' U
*19. *R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B' U' R' B D L B' R' D2 L'
*20. *R B' U' R' L' F2 U2 D2 F L' D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2
*21. *D' R' B L D F' L' B R B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2
*22. *D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 L B' L2 D2 L2 D' B' D
*23. *L' U2 R F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 U R2 B D' B' L' B' L2 D2
*24. *L' F' D B' R2 F2 D R' D' L U R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2
*25. *L' D2 L' U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F' D2 L' F2 R D U L B' U2
*26. *L2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' F' L R2 D' R2 F L' R' U B'
*27. *L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D L' R' F' R2 F2 R B' D F' D U2
*28. *R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D' R' U R' B2 L F R2 U F2
*29. *B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U B' F2 D' L D F' U R' B F2
*30. *F' U2 B2 R' F2 B' R2 B U' D2 L' U2 R U2 D2 R' U2 L
*31. *R F B' L F B2 U' B' D F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R L2 B2 D2 R' L2
*32. *B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B R2 D' F' D' L' D2 B' L F2 D R
*33. *R2 B R2 L' D F U R2 B' R' F' D2 F' D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2
*34. *B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B D R F L B' R' U F'
*35. *F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' B' R B' L2 B' L2 R'
*36. *F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D' B' L' F U' F L U B U2
*37. *R F2 U L2 D R2 F' U R' D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 B2 U2
*38. *F D2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 B' U' F2 L' F' L
*39. *B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 D2 L F L B R' U'
*40. *B L' D2 L' U' F' R F L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U R' F2 R2 B' L D2 B' L2 D R2
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' B F' U' F' L R2 D2 L' D
*3. *R D' R2 D' F' B D R D2 R2 F2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2
*4. *R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D' L' D' R D' R2 B D U' B2 R'
*5. *D2 B F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B D2 L' B L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D L2 D2 R' U' R' U F L' U2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2
*2. *B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R B R' U' L' U2 B' L U' R'
*3. *B2 L F2 D2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L' F2 U' F U2 L' B D2 F' U R'
*4. *D2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 B D F' L B U2 R2 F' L2 U'
*5. *R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L' R U F' U2 L R D' F D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D U' L' R2 U' F2 L F' L B R'
*2. *U R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' L R2 D2 F' D U L R' U F'
*3. *L' F L B' R' B2 L U2 L' U L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' D2 R2
*4. *R B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' R' F' L F' U2 R2 F D' B R
*5. *U F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F' D' U' R B F2 L F2 L' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 U' R U2 L' U B R L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B D2 F2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' F' R U2 F' U' R
*3. *R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 D2 U' L2 F L' U R'
*4. *U Fw2 L2 Rw D Uw' L2 B2 L Fw Rw2 F L Rw F' Uw2 L B2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' R' Fw L' Fw' L2 Fw Rw' R2 Uw R2 D2 B L U F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U' F' R' U F'
*3. *U2 L2 U L2 F2 D U L2 B2 U R2 F' D' F L B' U2 B2 R' B R'
*4. *Fw2 R' F' Rw Fw2 R D2 L' D B Uw' F2 Rw' B2 Rw' D2 U' F2 Rw B2 Fw' F2 D' F Uw Fw L B2 D B' F' L Rw' D' Fw U2 Fw2 U Rw' B
*5. *L2 Lw2 Fw Dw L2 D' F Dw2 Uw' Bw Lw2 Bw Fw F2 R Uw' R F' Uw2 B L' Uw2 Fw2 R' Dw' B2 Rw R Dw Rw2 U2 R2 B Dw2 F' D Uw' Fw' U' F R Bw2 R' Uw2 Lw Bw F R2 Fw D' L' Lw2 Rw2 R Fw' Dw' U' B2 Rw2 Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R L' R L' R U b' u
*2. *L' B U' L R' B' R' L' r b u'
*3. *U' B U B' L U R' l' u
*4. *U L B' L' R' L B' U' R l b
*5. *U' B L R' B' L' R U

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 4)
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 6) / (-4, 2) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' U' L' R' L R'
*2. *U R D' R L' R U' D
*3. *U L D R D U
*4. *L' R L' U' L' R' L' U
*5. *U' L' U D U R' L R


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 8, 2014)

*2x2:* 4.33, (2.81), 3.54, (4.59), 4.28 = *4.05*
*3x3:* 13.65, (14.75), 12.74, 13.95, (11.16) = *13.45*
*Megaminx:* 1:08.76, 1:07.14, (1:19.62), (1:05.19), 1:12.46 = *1:09.45*
*Pyraminx:* 6.12, (7.02), 4.08, 6.68, (3.95) = *5.63*


----------



## Richy (Jul 8, 2014)

*2x2:* 5.15 (5.39) (4.10) 4.37 5.31 =* 4.94*
*Pyraminx:* 9.26 (12.15) 7.87 8.90 (4.06)= *8.68*
*Skewb:* 15.21 (12.21) 14.81 (16.32) 14.35 =* 14.79 * Waiting for Moyu Skewb...
*Square-1: *50.68 (42.92) 46.76 44.87 (56.84)= *47.44*
*Clock:* 39.17 37.85 32.12 (27.07) (39.40)= *36.38*
*3x3: *(13.73) (18.28) 15.86 15.75 18.21 = *16.61*
*2-3-4 relay:* 1:58.82
*2-3-4-5 relay:* 5:43.95
*Magic:* 1.74 1.67 1.56 (1.56) (1.97) = *1.66*
*4x4: *1:31.32 1:28.96 (1:35.14) 1:33.93 (1:28.89) = *1:31.40*
*OH:* 35.29 (44.06) 40.85 37.03 (32.04) = *37.72*
*5x5:* 3:45.14 3:54.14 3:20.89 (4:34.96) (3:09.78)= *3:40.06*


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 8, 2014)

I dose so much gj... Second sub 19 Ao5! And almost sub 18! I'm improving a lot, it's crazy. And I got my first sub 3 5x5 single in a sub 3 average! 

3x3: *18.019* // 19.002, 17.652, (23.569), 17.404, (17.019)
2x2: *5.891* // 5.519, (6.318), 5.935, 6.219, (4.785)
4x4: *1:37.542* // 1:36.670, 1:38.403, 1:37.553, (1:55.253), (1:36.320)
5x5: *2:59.592* // (3:21.803), 2:55.853, 3:13.620, (2:44.796), 2:49.304
3BLD: *3:27.120* // 3:27.120 [1:30], DNF, DNF
2BLD: *38.119* // 1:17.886, 1:28.020, 38.119
OH: *52.513* // (48.852), 52.252, 51.702, 53.586, (58.835)
2x2-4x4 Relay: *2:09.253*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 9, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 9.84 (8.40) 8.94 (11.00) 8.70 = *9.16*
*3X3X3*: 21.34 (21.69) 21.61 21.37 (18.70) = *21.44* // After doing an Ao100 21.45 LOL
*4X4X4:* (2:45.07) 2:08.05 2:19.47 2:25.86 (1:58.25) = *2:17.79* // Ouch


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 9, 2014)

*2x2:* 8.84 (14.56) 6.19 (5.26) 10.57 = *8.53*
*3x3: *24.14 23.45 (24.29) 21.47 (19.63) = *23.02*
*4x4:* 1:40.72 1:37.47 1:31.56 (2:15.31) (1:24.07) = *1:36.60*
*5x5:* 3:14.07 2:38.46 3:03.60 (3:19.27) (2:28.98) = *2:58.71*
*3x3 One Handed:* (1:00.85) 1:00.14 50.15 53.30 (48.51) = *54.53*
*Pyraminx:* 15.26 16.64 (11.18) 12.15 (16.82) = *14.67*
*2-4 Relay:* = *2:21.39*


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.03, 16.78, (14.96), 16.50, (18.93) = 16.10
*4x4:* 1:07.31, (1:14.04), 1:10.35, (1:04.70), 1:05.71 = 1:07.79
*5x5:* 1:40.00, (1:52.49), 1:48.33, (1:38.75), 1:39.80 = 1:42.71
*6x6:* (2:50.70), 3:14.78, 2:56.41, 3:02.35, (3:17.34) = 3:04.51
*7x7:* 4:58.33, (4:42.14), 4:43.07, 4:44.86, (5:10.30) = 4:48.75
*OH:* 35.31, (30.52), 34.12, (40.73), 34.80 = 34.74
*Megaminx:* 2:03.72, 2:15.08, (1:37.37), 2:08.46, (2:16.97) = 2:09.09


----------



## Roman (Jul 13, 2014)

7BLD: DNF(22:21.54)[10:51.52] by three t-centers. Scramble is pretty lucky though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 15, 2014)

Results: congrats to antoine, Iggy and riley

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.87 stevecho816
 2.73 riley
 2.78 antoineccantin
 3.19 Lapinsavant
 3.50 Iggy
 3.68 szatan
 3.76 andi25
 4.02 VeryKewlName
 4.05 SirWaffle
 4.62 mycube
 4.94 Richy
 4.95 SweetSolver
 5.05 Wilhelm
 5.09 giorgi
 5.10 CyanSandwich
 5.16 jaysammey777
 5.65 Blablabla
 5.69 Schmidt
 5.70 thatkid
 5.78 Spaxxy
 5.88 goodatthis
 7.58 qaz
 7.83 LostGent
 8.53 Rocky0701
 9.06 Mike Hughey
 9.16 MarcelP
 12.14 jedijupiter
 16.80 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.01 antoineccantin
 9.85 Lapinsavant
 9.89 riley
 10.36 stevecho816
 11.49 Iggy
 11.93 giorgi
 12.80 szatan
 13.17 andi25
 13.45 SirWaffle
 13.60 mycube
 14.23 Wilhelm
 15.40 Spaxxy
 16.10 Dene
 16.21 VeryKewlName
 16.61 Richy
 16.87 jaysammey777
 17.36 Keroma12
 17.93 Kenneth Svendson
 18.02 goodatthis
 18.38 larosh12
 18.48 thatkid
 20.53 CyanSandwich
 20.58 Perff
 21.44 MarcelP
 21.60 qaz
 22.36 Mike Hughey
 22.54 cubefanatic
 22.57 LostGent
 22.73 RjFx2
 23.02 Rocky0701
 23.59 Schmidt
 27.24 SweetSolver
 34.99 MatsBergsten
 35.02 jedijupiter
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.85 stevecho816
 38.67 Lapinsavant
 42.24 antoineccantin
 49.25 Iggy
 50.78 andi25
 51.01 mycube
 53.58 Wilhelm
 56.20 szatan
 1:06.67 giorgi
 1:07.79 Dene
 1:16.20 jaysammey777
 1:28.27 CyanSandwich
 1:29.13 Mike Hughey
 1:31.30 Schmidt
 1:31.40 Richy
 1:36.58 Rocky0701
 1:37.54 goodatthis
 2:05.23 MatsBergsten
 2:17.79 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:21.13 Lapinsavant
 1:21.54 stevecho816
 1:25.87 antoineccantin
 1:30.92 riley
 1:33.27 mycube
 1:40.22 andi25
 1:41.50 Wilhelm
 1:42.71 Dene
 1:45.61 szatan
 2:05.20 Keroma12
 2:30.47 Mike Hughey
 2:58.71 Rocky0701
 2:59.59 goodatthis
 3:40.06 Richy
 4:49.24 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:39.67 antoineccantin
 3:04.51 Dene
 3:27.26 szatan
 3:46.33 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:04.11 antoineccantin
 4:07.27 mycube
 4:48.75 Dene
 5:29.93 szatan
 7:41.35 Mike Hughey
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 13.52 antoineccantin
 17.25 stevecho816
 21.32 szatan
 21.71 riley
 23.11 Iggy
 23.21 mycube
 27.97 giorgi
 34.74 Dene
 37.72 Richy
 38.10 larosh12
 45.92 Mike Hughey
 52.51 goodatthis
 54.53 Rocky0701
 55.34 Schmidt
 59.42 CyanSandwich
 1:06.14 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 41.03 antoineccantin
 1:08.39 Kenneth Svendson
 4:28.04 CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 7.19 stevecho816
 10.76 mycube
 11.45 Iggy
 17.05 MatsBergsten
 17.57 antoineccantin
 18.52 Mike Hughey
 22.82 CyanSandwich
 38.11 goodatthis
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 24.85 riley
 33.28 Iggy
 38.33 mycube
 58.97 antoineccantin
 1:07.15 qaz
 1:12.09 Mike Hughey
 1:24.18 szatan
 1:26.44 CyanSandwich
 1:28.81 MatsBergsten
 1:41.03 okayama
 1:59.07 thatkid
 3:27.12 goodatthis
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:13.15 Iggy
 4:15.44 riley
 5:45.53 MatsBergsten
 6:56.05 thatkid
11:36.47 okayama
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF mycube
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:04.67 mycube
 7:28.44 Iggy
13:55.46 Mike Hughey
15:16.37 MatsBergsten
28:52.34 CyanSandwich
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF riley
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Roman
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

24/27 (53:46)  timothywong24
12/14 (47:21)  riley
16/23 (50:46)  Iggy
8/10 (55:29)  antoineccantin
7/10 (50:30)  MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:01.25 antoineccantin
 1:07.25 riley
 1:07.72 Iggy
 1:07.93 szatan
 1:09.90 mycube
 1:58.82 Richy
 2:05.52 CyanSandwich
 2:09.25 goodatthis
 2:21.39 Rocky0701
 2:44.69 Schmidt
 3:51.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:44.95 antoineccantin
 2:48.11 riley
 2:50.74 mycube
 2:58.85 Iggy
 5:43.95 Richy
*Magic*(1)

 1.66 Richy
*Skewb*(13)

 5.32 antoineccantin
 7.47 Wilhelm
 7.76 stevecho816
 10.00 riley
 11.90 SweetSolver
 13.30 Iggy
 13.89 mycube
 14.75 cubefanatic
 14.79 Richy
 15.80 andi25
 20.23 Schmidt
 20.42 jaysammey777
 22.70 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(3)

 7.39 Perff
 14.88 mycube
 36.38 Richy
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.90 antoineccantin
 4.17 stevecho816
 4.74 Iggy
 5.63 SirWaffle
 5.95 cubefanatic
 6.40 andi25
 7.78 Wilhelm
 8.68 Richy
 10.67 SweetSolver
 10.99 mycube
 12.27 CyanSandwich
 14.18 Schmidt
 14.68 Rocky0701
 14.91 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:04.21 andi25
 1:09.45 SirWaffle
 1:14.71 antoineccantin
 1:23.85 Iggy
 1:45.72 mycube
 1:52.02 Wilhelm
 2:09.09 Dene
*Square-1*(7)

 20.54 Iggy
 21.73 stevecho816
 24.90 antoineccantin
 29.40 Wilhelm
 47.44 Richy
 55.13 thatkid
 1:05.59 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(4)

26 okayama
33 Mike Hughey
35 devaka
44 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

279 antoineccantin
260 Iggy
204 riley
200 mycube
173 stevecho816
142 szatan
119 CyanSandwich
115 andi25
113 Wilhelm
110 Richy
109 MatsBergsten
108 Mike Hughey
105 Lapinsavant
91 Dene
78 giorgi
74 SirWaffle
69 goodatthis
62 timothywong24
61 jaysammey777
54 thatkid
50 Schmidt
49 Rocky0701
47 VeryKewlName
43 SweetSolver
40 Keroma12
37 Spaxxy
35 qaz
33 okayama
30 cubefanatic
29 larosh12
26 Kenneth Svendson
24 MarcelP
20 Perff
18 LostGent
14 Roman
14 Blablabla
14 RjFx2
12 devaka
8 jedijupiter


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 19, 2014)

Aha 69 points...


----------

